# Nasty contested divorce



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Yesterday I went to the courthouse to see the family law facilitator, since I am starting the divorce process because my husband won't.

While I was waiting in the hall there was a woman and her attorney there. They were waiting for her divorce trial to start. Then along comes another attorney and he proceeds to start hashing out "Bob wants this and that" stuff. Accusing the woman of concealing assets, lying about things, all sorts of stuff. The woman's attorney starts lashing back at the the other attorney and all hell breaks loose. Name calling, accusations, the whole kabang.

Right in the middle of the court waiting area. Everyone could hear.

I sat there thinking jeez I do NOT want to go down this route. I mean at some point someone has to give don't they? They have fought it all the way to the trial stage.

Obviously no reconciliation for that couple.

By the way, I'm in California.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Those same two attorneys who are fighting it out in the courthouse hallways are probably laughing about it over drinks later that evening and comparing how much money they made off of their clients who are too wrapped up in their emotions to realize they're spending more on attorneys fees than the value of whatever it is they're fighting about.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

I would never let my lawyer act like that in public. What BS.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

That's quite sad. I'm sure you hearing it did not bring you comfort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

UpnDown said:


> I would never let my lawyer act like that in public. What BS.


I agree....I'm embarrassed just thinking about the mailman delivering the certified papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

donders said:


> Those same two attorneys who are fighting it out in the courthouse hallways are probably laughing about it over drinks later that evening and comparing how much money they made off of their clients who are too wrapped up in their emotions to realize they're spending more on attorneys fees than the value of whatever it is they're fighting about.


I totally agree. They were fighting at one stage, over the custom built dog house. Another item that came up was the marital bed. And a jet ski.

Jeez who freakin cares about that crap? I for one don't, I just want what's fair and to get on with rebuilding my life.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

sadwithouthim said:


> That's quite sad. I'm sure you hearing it did not bring you comfort.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No it gave me the chills. I thought I hope to God ours doesn't go like this.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My best friend is in the middle of just such a nasty contested divorce. In her case does someone have to give? Nope he's going to fight her all the way to trial....just because he can.

And sadly this isn't the first friend I have that had this happen. My hairdresser's husband fought her as well. Went all the way to trial (several times I might add) before she got her divorce.

I'm in a state where you must prove fault if both parties don't agree.

Both of these men did it just to be asses despite the fact that BOTH of these women had already moved on to other men by the time they went to trial. Idiots truly.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

brokenbythis said:


> I totally agree. They were fighting at one stage, over the custom built dog house. Another item that came up was the marital bed. And a jet ski.
> 
> Jeez who freakin cares about that crap? I for one don't, I just want what's fair and to get on with rebuilding my life.


I thought Jim and Tammy Faye Bakker got divorced some time ago.


----------

